# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Wbtb

## blanchardw94

The last few days I have been trying the WBTB technique to try to improve my dream recall, but when  I wake up the first time I either dont remember a dream at all or its extremely blurry. Any solutions?

----------


## BobbyLance

It's natural to have little or no result on your first few tries. I suggest you just keep on doing it. I bet you'll be able to remember a dream after a couple of more attempts. Also, whenever you wake up, try to lie on your bed and remain as still as possible. At that moment, do your best to recall your dreams. Hope this helps and good luck.

----------


## blanchardw94

Much appreciated my friend

----------


## gab

What weakamon says. Also, when falling asleep, you can say mantra (affirmation) 'I remember my dreams' or 'I wake up after every dream and remember it', or something similar in present tense. These self-suggestions work like a charm for many people. We already wake up pretty much after each dream (when REM is over), just not always realize it. 

And dream recall fluctuates. One day I recall extreme details, next day all I remember is a single word. Still, you write it down, even if it is just one word or feeling. It let's your mind know, that dreaming and remembering your dreams is important to you and it will help you achieve it. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## blanchardw94

How many hours do you usually set your alarm for WBTB? I have been setting one to go off after 4 hours of setting it. Should I go longer, shorter, or stay the same?

----------


## gab

It should be after 4,5, 6, 7,5 hours of sleep. It's because each sleep cycle (nREM+REM) is about 90-110 min long, so the times are multiples of 90 minutes. But you have to experiment yourself with exact time, which will not be the same every day even for you. And I like to wake up naturally, without alarm. Just tell yourself, as you falling asleep, 'I wake up after each dream'. You take a look at the clock each time and if you slept enough, you can do WBTB.

----------


## BobbyLance

> How many hours do you usually set your alarm for WBTB? I have been setting one to go off after 4 hours of setting it. Should I go longer, shorter, or stay the same?



5-7 hours will do

----------


## blanchardw94

I have hit a slump where I have not remembered my dream for a few weeks. Any pointers to start remembering dreams again?

----------


## PolicemanFox

> I have hit a slump where I have not remembered my dream for a few weeks. Any pointers to start remembering dreams again?



As gab was saying try and get yourself into the right frame of mind by constantly telling yourself "I remember my dreams" etc, also think about this intention as you lie in bed waiting to fall asleep. If this doesn't work set an alarm to wake you during your REM cycles and you will no doubt remember the dream that you have just awakened from, write down key points as quickly as you can before letting yourself fall asleep again.

I personally find that after resolving to remember dreams I will naturally awaken after each one during the early morning hours. Hopefully will be the same for you!  :smiley:

----------


## flagstone149

I've suffered an almost two year long slump. First started with constantly snoozing the alarm come time for WBTB, then the forsaking of dream journaling, then i did a lot of overeating (how do you say no to free food?). Point is, I tried learning to lucid dream before learning how to properly live. There are so many variables of bad habits and lack of good habits that it really is nearly impossible to get viable advice from others on how to tweak your practice. Though i will happily share my two cents in hopes it helps someone: 

Take a step back from the world of dreaming. Stop feeling pressure to accomplish or succeed. Address your distractions and/or "addictions." Build a foundation of good routines/habits of sleep and diet and getting other necessary shit done. For me, this strengthened my confidence in my ability to simply DO... you dig? IMO, you've got to construct a steady and centered springboard before jumping into dreams. A dog trainer told me once that 14 or 15 consecutive repetitions will habituate any behavior. I think the same applies to us.

----------

